
Show HN: PageMarker – Organize, annotate and revisit your bookmarks - charly1811
https://www.pagemarker.io/?ref=hackernews
======
fouric
What advantage does this have over WorldBrain Memex, Bublup, Raindrop, or any
of the dozens of smaller bookmark organizers already out there?

~~~
charly1811
H! PageMarker is different in the sense that you are able to organise with
tags and folders, not just one or the other. It also solves the problem of
revisiting your bookmarks by sending you an email newsletters on the days and
time you pick . That way you are regularly reminded to come back and actually
read the things you save for later

~~~
9935c101ab17a66
The first section of Raindrops website explains that you can organize with
collections, tags AND filters, as does Memex.

------
hprotagonist
it's prettier than pinboard, but that's almost a bad thing, in that pinboard's
game is "brutal practicality even if we have to do it web 0.9 style"

what's the API like?

~~~
charly1811
Hi! there is no API at the moment. This is an open beta :)

------
mandaputtra
Youd better make some browser extensions

~~~
edoceo
You can also make the web-app a shareTarget so it's on the Android menu

~~~
charly1811
Hi! Thanks for the tip. Will look into it.

------
balls187
OT.

I read this as PageMaker. The only computer class offered at my highschool was
Desktop Publishing, taught in Pagemaker.

~~~
charly1811
Never heard of PageMaker before will look it up. Hope you give PageMARKER a
try though :)

~~~
Brajeshwar
Erstwhile Aldus Pagemaker was a popular Print Page Layout tool from the 90s
(may be even the 80s). It was bought by Adobe. It competed against
QuarkXPress.

~~~
noizejoy
Pagemaker was the first killer app for the Mac

[https://www.britannica.com/topic/Apple-Inc/Desktop-
publishin...](https://www.britannica.com/topic/Apple-Inc/Desktop-publishing-
revolution#ref665369)

